# VapeMix Concentrate



## Cloud Beast King (4/9/17)

Just Keen to no if any1 gave VapeMix concentrates a try...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cloud Beast King (22/9/17)

Any1 tried VapeMix Concentrates

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (24/1/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/pink-18650-sold-for-r75-please-dont-buy-them.t38710/#post-547476

These guys?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Humbolt (24/1/18)

I've only had their juices, and for me, they were terrible. So if that is anything to by, I wouldn't try their concentrates.
As usual, taste it subjective. Others might have a different opinion.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

